# Weight loss



## PeachTwist (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay girls,

My turn!  Lol.

Back when I was 16 (I'm now nearly 20) I was a size 12UK (size 8US).  I was happy, healthy and confident.

I will be again.

I weighed myself 3 weeks ago and I was 224lbs.  I weighed myself today - I am 217lbs.  That's 7lbs in 2 weeks.  I say 2 weeks because I didn't start any excercise or change into healthy eating until a week after I was weighed.  Because of my height, I'll be happy at 150lbs.  I was there before.

I'm more than happy with my progress so far and I plan to keep it up.

I'm 5'8" exactly.  So luckily, I carry the extra weight well.  You can notice it most in my stomach.  I don't gain weight on my hips/bum, I'm very lucky in that sense.  I'm doing this for myself, no one else.  My fiance is happy with how I am, whether I gain weight or lose weight - so long as I am happy with myself, so is he.

I'm not.  It's time for a change.  A lifestyle change.  This will be done.

I'm not going to starve myself and I'm certainly not going to not allow myself to indulge.

I saw a personal trainer today at the gym I signed up to 2 weeks ago.

He's given me a fitness routine - which is very simple, for 45mins (I'll probably do an hour.) a session, 3-4x a week, for 4 weeks.  After that we'll re-assess and see what my improvements are and adjust the routine to fit my fitness level.

As for food.  This is not a diet, this is going to be a lifestyle change.

I'm to eat 5-6x a day.

Breakfast
Drink (water)
Snack (fruit or nuts)
Drink (water)

Lunch
Drink (water)
Snack (fruit or nuts)
Drink

Dinner
Drink (water)
Snack (fruit or nuts)
Drink (water)

I've also been told I don't have to cut out anything completely.  Watch my portion size and eat everything in moderation.

Carbs - I can have a bread or bagel for breakfast if I please.  Preferrably wholegain.  Also, I've been told I can still have pasta, which I LOVE - just have it for Lunch and not dinner.

He also said to me that I should eat healthy Monday through Friday (5 days a week) and on the weekends, indulge myself.  He said he also does this too, and he's in great shape.

He said I can have whatever I want on weekends, obviously so long as it is in moderation.  Can't go over eating!

I plan on following this eating regime starting Monday (it's now Friday morning).  I'll probably eat healthy today, enjoy my weekend and then keep it up.

I'm also going to try and go to some classes at my local gym, which thankfully are free - so they should be with how much I'm paying to go!

I have to say I already see an improvement.  After I've been to the gym, I have more energy.  I'm bursting and ready to go.  If only I was a morning person (I'm up at this time - but haven't slept yet) I'd do it first thing so I had energy throughout the day.

I apparently suffer from clinical depression - I think it's BS.  I'm just mentally drained as my family constantly has a lot of problems.  Financial worries are the biggest - I try not to worry too much, but when you've been homeless before - it'll make you worry about all the little things.

I use the gym as "my" time.  I go there and work out all the stress I can.  After that, I'm too tired to even think about other issues, lol.

Also, I'm going to try and not weigh myself obsessively.  I'm thinking maybe every 2 weeks or once a month.

I've put a weightloss tracker into my signature which I hope will push me even more, I also hope this thread keeps me motivated too.  If people are rooting for me it - it gives me an even bigger push.

I also hope this motivates anyone who is trying to lose weight or thinking of losing weight.

If you are - join me!  Comment on this thread and keep me updated with your progress while I update you with mine!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 24, 2010)

Good for you! I also carry any excess weight around my middle. Look forward to your progress updates.

PS-Clinical depression isn't BS! Don't take those matters lightly. You can and will lose weight, but if there are other factors making you down besides extra fat they won't go away when you acheive your goal.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 24, 2010)

I never took it lightly.  I tried anti-depressants and have seen over 7 different types of therapist.  All of them never know what to do with me and just hand me over to the next.  Probably because most of my problems are financial (which I'm trying to change, but trying to find a permanent, full time job in this economy is really hard.  Especially in my small area.  I also don't drive so can't travel to work.)

I've had some issues in the past - I won't go into detail, but I've accepted them.  I know they happened, I know none of them were my fault and there is nothing I could have done to change them or stop them from happening.  I'm okay with that.  I can change my present and future.

I've been on all different types of anti-depressants and dosages.  Nothing helped, at all.  I never felt any different.  The only problem I REALLY have is tiredness.  Which I know a lot of is because I'm overweight.  Also, I just happen to need a lot more sleep than most people.

But yes I agree with you.  and after I have acheived my goal, if my "depression" hasn't lifted, I will definitely go back to the doctor and try to figure out what is going on.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you for your kind words and concerns - they're really appreciated!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 24, 2010)

You will do great I am sure of it! Have you considred you might be low in iron as well? That tends to make people tired.


----------



## TeresaEllis (Sep 24, 2010)

congrats on the 7 lbs. i wish i could get motivated.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_You will do great I am sure of it! Have you considred you might be low in iron as well? That tends to make people tired._

 
I haven't.  Maybe I should look into some iron supplements to see if they help any.  Thank you for that idea.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is there any in particular you could recommend?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGTO* 

 
_congrats on the 7 lbs. i wish i could get motivated._

 
Thank you.  You can!  Just think egotistically.  You'll look hot.  (Not that you don't already, your picture is gorgeous!)  but you'll look even better than you do now!  That's some of my motivation.  Purely vain and egotistical.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 25, 2010)

When my ex gets extremely sluggish and low on energy he usually needs to start taking his iron supplement. I am not sure what he uses, it's a shoppers drug mart brand. Please note, taking extra iron does some interesting things to your um, "regularity"


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 25, 2010)

Lol - if you mean periods, I don't get them.

My birth control injection (Depo Provera) has stopped me from having it.  I sure hope it wouldn't make them come back - I quite enjoy not having to worry about that once a month.  I'll speak to my doctor first I think, lol.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 25, 2010)

Um no. Not periods. Close to that area. 

Are you happy with Depo? It turned me into a crazy emotional mess when I tried it years ago, plus made me eat like a monster. I put on 30 pounds (lost when off depo)


----------



## blackbird (Sep 27, 2010)

yaay - congrats on your success so far Peachtwist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm in almost exactly the same boat as you! I started Miz Jenny Craig a week ago and I lost 3.6kg (7.9lbs) in the first week, which i'm so happy about. And the food is actually pretty good, I never really thought I'd go on Jenny Craig, but my mum's on it and she's lost quite a bit so far.


----------



## dramatEYES (Sep 28, 2010)

You guys are awesome! Peachtwist, are you starting your new diet (not an actual "diet", just how you are now eating)/exercise regimen alone? I have never tried it, but have been told it's much easier to stick to your exercise and eating regimen when someone is doing it with you. Congrats on the 7 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blackbird, congrats to you on the ~8 pounds, too!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Um no. Not periods. Close to that area. 

Are you happy with Depo? It turned me into a crazy emotional mess when I tried it years ago, plus made me eat like a monster. I put on 30 pounds (lost when off depo)_

 
Then you've lost me, haha.   Yep, I'm happy with it.  I wouldn't say I'm emotional and I can't tell if I've gained weight from it - I don't think I have but I've also been on it 4yrs nearly.  I wish I could tell, if it is a contribution to my weight gain I'd totally come off it.  Saying that though when I've not been on it for a few months (because I kept forgetting to make appts, thankfully wasn't active) I never saw any difference.  Hmm!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackbird* 

 
_yaay - congrats on your success so far Peachtwist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm in almost exactly the same boat as you! I started Miz Jenny Craig a week ago and I lost 3.6kg (7.9lbs) in the first week, which i'm so happy about. And the food is actually pretty good, I never really thought I'd go on Jenny Craig, but my mum's on it and she's lost quite a bit so far._

 
Thank you so much!  Congrats to you as well!  You should be very proud.  Yes - I'm having a few difficulties at the moment trying to figure out my food - but I will find a way.  My biggest problem at the moment is my sleeping pattern.  I'm in the UK but I sleep on a US time zone so it's completely backwards.  Whenever I try to reverse it - I can't sleep!  Or I only get a couple hours sleep.  It isn't fair.  It's something that is really making this thing the most difficult.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dramatEYES* 

 
_You guys are awesome! Peachtwist, are you starting your new diet (not an actual "diet", just how you are now eating)/exercise regimen alone? I have never tried it, but have been told it's much easier to stick to your exercise and eating regimen when someone is doing it with you. Congrats on the 7 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blackbird, congrats to you on the ~8 pounds, too!_

 
Thank you so much.  I am pretty much doing it alone.  I have a friend who goes to the gym (we signed up together) but we haven't been going together at all, so I'm kinda doubting we will to be honest.  My mother is also trying to lose weight and is kinda watching what she's eating, but for the most part it's me alone.  I know it isn't easy by myself - but I do have my mothers support and she tries to help me by eating healthy with me, etc.  Which is lovely.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One I get my sleep figured out - all will be go go go from there!


----------



## Flaminbird (Sep 29, 2010)

Good luck to you PeachTwist and congrats on the 7lbs. I too was once your weight when I was 19 and was oddly though skinny up until I got out of school. I guess the fact that I never ate lunch or breakfast when I was a teenager was why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was always afraid that I'd throw it up in school due to my nerves from the age of 10-16. I always felt neasous before I had to go to school since I hated it so much. I think it's dumb that I had that when I think about it now and sometimes that feeling creeps up again when I get nervous and it's now....30+yrs later! When I got out of school I gained weight and got to a size 24 by the time I was 19 and never thought I was overweight. Weird huh?

Anyway I went to a doctor for something.....nothing weight related. I think I had cut the roof of my mouth on something and it wouldnt heal so I went about that. Anyway she said "oh you're overweight and your blood pressure is too high for you age". It was 139/90 and I weighed 221 at 5.3 when I was 19. She told me I had to loose weight and my mom helped me with it as I was still living with her then. I cut back fat, sugar and salt and lost 80lbs  but it took awhile. I cut back my portions also and now I'm 137 and have pretty much kept it off. 

Over the last 9 yrs I've waivered a little with 5-7 lbs under or over due to lack of excersize, surgery and stress but have averaged 137. I've gone back to salt and sugary things but do have to watch it. It wasnt hard for me back then but now I find it hard if I cut something back.

When I went through my divorce I got down to 125 and then when I had my hysterectomy in 2006 I was down to 117....the least I ever weighed in my adult age. I didnt look good at all though and the weight came back once I was able to eat normally.

ANyway just wanted to share my experience so you can know someone who came from where you are now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to you. I'm sure you'll do it


----------



## Luiza_T (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats, Peachtwist!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGTO* 

 
_congrats on the 7 lbs. i wish i could get motivated._

 





 Me too! 

I had a normal weight throughout my whole life up to the age of 20 (usually BMI 21). But for different reasons I started gaining weight and reached 95 kgs (BMI 36.64) this past July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only 161 cm tall (5'3.4"?). Then I decided I needed to do something about it (and started doing)... Two weeks ago I weighed myself and saw a 87.4 kgs on the scale's screen. But a few days after I started eating like crazy for no specific reasons... I don't know how much I'm weighing now after all the excessive eating every day, but I'm trying to get back on track. I don't feel good about myself.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Good luck to you PeachTwist and congrats on the 7lbs. I too was once your weight when I was 19 and was oddly though skinny up until I got out of school. I guess the fact that I never ate lunch or breakfast when I was a teenager was why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was always afraid that I'd throw it up in school due to my nerves from the age of 10-16. I always felt neasous before I had to go to school since I hated it so much. I think it's dumb that I had that when I think about it now and sometimes that feeling creeps up again when I get nervous and it's now....30+yrs later! When I got out of school I gained weight and got to a size 24 by the time I was 19 and never thought I was overweight. Weird huh?

Anyway I went to a doctor for something.....nothing weight related. I think I had cut the roof of my mouth on something and it wouldnt heal so I went about that. Anyway she said "oh you're overweight and your blood pressure is too high for you age". It was 139/90 and I weighed 221 at 5.3 when I was 19. She told me I had to loose weight and my mom helped me with it as I was still living with her then. I cut back fat, sugar and salt and lost 80lbs  but it took awhile. I cut back my portions also and now I'm 137 and have pretty much kept it off. 

Over the last 9 yrs I've waivered a little with 5-7 lbs under or over due to lack of excersize, surgery and stress but have averaged 137. I've gone back to salt and sugary things but do have to watch it. It wasnt hard for me back then but now I find it hard if I cut something back.

When I went through my divorce I got down to 125 and then when I had my hysterectomy in 2006 I was down to 117....the least I ever weighed in my adult age. I didnt look good at all though and the weight came back once I was able to eat normally.

ANyway just wanted to share my experience so you can know someone who came from where you are now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to you. I'm sure you'll do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much for this inspirational story!  It really helps!  I'm so proud of you, you've done well!  Congratulations, hon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luiza_T* 

 
_Congrats, Peachtwist!








 Me too! 

I had a normal weight throughout my whole life up to the age of 20 (usually BMI 21). But for different reasons I started gaining weight and reached 95 kgs (BMI 36.64) this past July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only 161 cm tall (5'3.4"?). Then I decided I needed to do something about it (and started doing)... Two weeks ago I weighed myself and saw a 87.4 kgs on the scale's screen. But a few days after I started eating like crazy for no specific reasons... I don't know how much I'm weighing now after all the excessive eating every day, but I'm trying to get back on track. I don't feel good about myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh don't be discouraged, you CAN do this!  

If it makes you feel any better since I made this post I've had a VERY hard time.  I've not been sleeping more than 2hrs a night and due to being so tired, I feel like if I go to the gym and push myself - I may injure myself due to exhaustion.  I also haven't been watching what I eat very much - but also haven't actually been eating much.  So much stress going on!  Financial difficulties, moving house, the lack of sleep/feeling sick.  It's been a nightmare.  I'm hoping once we've gotten moved I can get back into my regular routine.  It may take me a little longer to reach my goal, but still.  Also, I'm not going to stop watching what I eat altogether just because I'm not doing as much - I'm just taking it a little easier than I should.

I'm really annoyed with myself, I had a plan!  I had planned on sticking to it!  Then life got in the way and ruined it.  But I WILL keep going.  I may be having a rough patch but for the life of me I will not let it get me down.

If I can do this, honey - you can too!  Just believe in yourself!  I believe in you.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats girl! I'd luv to join ya,i've lost about 15& then stuck.  I just have a gut! & after I had my 3rd child think I got wider too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Im tired of ppl telling me im pretty but chubby or just have a "pretty face". But I dnt wanna be skinny,cause im a sista lol. So maybe we can keep each other motivated


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 17, 2010)

Since no one wanted to say it out loud, for future reference, it can be good to know that increasing iron intake can make you constipated.


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh congrats you girls.
  	I'm trying to lose weight before February, I don't have a specific plan but even just 5kg would be great. I've tried to lose weight so many times though, I have so many issues with eating, it kind of feels impossible. Not to mention I have bad knees, I love riding my bike and want to get back into jogging but not sure my knees could handle either. I'd consider swimming if I didn't hate swimming pools (I got very sick from one when I was young). I'm hopefully seeing a specialist but that could be months away. I already ride 20-30minutes every second day and because I don't drive I walk alot so I'm not inactive.
  	I know my biggest issue is the lack of eating and then I have periods of binge eating. I suffer from depression and anxiety so I suspect I have some undefined eating problem.
  	I'm trying to eat more fruit and veg and reduce my sugar intake, I'll let you girls know how I go. You're all amazingly inspirational.


----------



## ra143 (Jun 7, 2011)

depend on the type of iron. there are many supplements in the natural health stores that do not have this side effect! Floradix, by Flora is one of the best ones .


----------



## gillykins (Jun 13, 2011)

It's been good reading everyone's stories and advice - well done to everyone who's trying to lose weight right now. it's not easy.

  	I lost 16lbs over the last 5 months, mainly through eating healthier and doing a 15 minute walk 3-4 times a week. I've still eaten treats, just in moderation. And yes I've had my glitches, tonight was no exception. But I've simply replaced certain food/drink items with foods with less calories/fats/etc.
  	As I'm always hearing that "if you think you're hungry, you're probably thirsty" - I now try to drink water whenever I feel a little peckish. This does actually help me. Takes my mind off eating too. And having food already prepared definitely helps too - there's a canteen where I work which sells all the usual junk food, so If I can I either take a home-made pack-up in with me, so I can monitor the calories, etc in my food, or buy a baked potato with philadelphia (low in syns) then I'm onto a winner!! the potato certainly fills me until home time.

  	I've now reached my target weight, but have noticed I'm finding it very hard to maintain. I keep hovering above - I think it may be psychological, as I know I've reached target so I allow myself to indulge more than i would've done 2 or 3 months ago. I could kick myself for doing this!! Does anyone have any advice for maintaining weight, and tips for how not to fall off the wagon again now I've reached my target?

  	Thanks, Gilly xx


----------



## jacobwd02y (Aug 8, 2011)

Recently I have putted on some weight and I think by applying this step in my daily life I will reduce weight.


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 28, 2012)

Good job. Keep that up. You're doing well. As for the other part, the financial problems, I think that's something you and your family can address together. Go through the items you have. Do you really need them all? I know the iphone 5 is out now, and I thought about getting one, but then I thought...no. I don't really need one. I just want something that I can have unlimited calls and text. That's it. It doesn't have to be a fancy phone.

  	You'll notice that as you're taking charge of your weight loss, you suddenly start taking charge and accounting for other thing in your life like what you spend, etc. You feel depressed maybe because it seems all so overwhelming, but when you start taking control of it, little by little, then you'll feel more confident as you go along.


----------

